# Hose rutscht... gibt es Abhilfe?



## MUD´doc (1. April 2012)

Moin Gemeinde
Im SuFu nichts gefunden (außer 4mate kommt eben vorbei) daher frage ich mal:

Habe manchmal das Problem, dass meine Hose von der Gürtellinie auf die Hüfthöhe 
runterrutscht. 
Das ist zwar nicht tragisch, aber hinderlich wenn man im Downhill hinterm Sattel ist 
und wieder auf den Sattel rutschen möchte. Oder wenn man an manchen Stellen das Bike 
schieben muß und dann wieder auf den Sattel möchte ...dann hängt mir die Short ein 
wenig zuuu "Baggystyle"-Hip-Hop-Buchse tief.

Also muß man wieder die Hose hochziehen und kann dann wieder weiter. Grrr, nerv!
Okay Okay.
Die Schlanken unter uns kennen das Problem nicht, aber ich habe halt ein wenig, 
ähem, Bauchvorsatz ...genetisch bedingt *hüstel*

Bei beiden Shorts das gleiche (Endura MT-500 / Platzangst El Panico).
Die Hosen können eher einen Hüftschnitt vertragen - ist aber nicht.
Hier mal einen Thread gefunden zum Thema "Silikonband" 
mit der Idee: Elastisches-Antirutschband mit Silikonauflage

Geht so was - gibt es das auch zum Einkleben (statt einnähen)?
Oder habt ihr eine andere Idee?
... vielleicht Hosenträger?!
Tschaka und Gruß


----------



## flyingcruiser (1. April 2012)

kannst du keinen gürtel nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2012)

Bei einem Gürtel ist das Problem, das dies immer in Bauchgegend drückt.
Merkste am stärksten im Uphill, wenn du richtig am Pumpen bist.
Fahre zwar mit Gürtel und die Schnalle habe ich an der Seite - damit das 
nicht noch dicker vorne wird, könnte aber besser sein.
(danke für den Hinweis, hät ich noch oben reinschreiben müssen...)


----------



## Priest0r (1. April 2012)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> kannst du keinen gürtel nehmen?



kenne die Hosen von Mud Doc nicht; bei den meisten meiner Fahrradfahrhosen kann man keinen Gürtel anbringen.

Also entweder







alternativ so viele hiervon bis nix mehr rutscht


----------



## Herr Schwall (1. April 2012)

guck mal

mmh, ein wenig zu langsam...................

ride on


----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2012)

Da bringe ich grad die leere Tasse wech (lecker Roiboos-Tee), da gibt es schon Antworten 
Auf dem Rückweg dachte ich auch dran, dass Hosenträger wohl die einzig gute und günstige
Alternative ist. Meine Winterhose (Pearl Izumi Elite AmFIB Hose) hat Träger und die ist
nicht widerspenstig.
@ Priest0r
Ein Krabbenburger Deluxe mit extra viel Soße? 
Jetzt habe ich auch noch Hunger...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. April 2012)

Eine gut sitzende Hose rutscht nicht, evtl. Hose tauschen?


----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2012)

Sorry, baumschuber. 
Guter Ansatz , aber die Hose passen recht gut. Man kann die auch noch enger stellen, 
aber das schnürt dann doch zu sehr ab und ist zu eng am Bund. 
Könnten halt nicht so tief geschnitten sein. 
Ich glaub, ich muß doch so langsam an eine hydraulische Sattelstütze denken.
Kommt bestimmt billiger, als wieder neue Hosen ;]


Bevor einer auf die Gedanken kommt. Nein, keine Lycra-Hosen pur!


----------



## hnx (1. April 2012)

Die El Panico muss wegen diesem SWP oder wie das heisst höher getragen werden als normale Hosen und dann hält das mit dem Klett an den Seiten auch vernünftig.


----------



## Toolkid (2. April 2012)

Sowas oder sowas einnähen (lassen).



MUD´doc schrieb:


> ..
> Ich glaub, ich muß doch so langsam an eine hydraulische Sattelstütze denken.
> ...


 
 Hydraulisch = integrierter Wagenheber oder was soll das bringen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. April 2012)

Würde auch sagen, Hosenträger. Einfachste und  günstigste Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (2. April 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Hydraulisch = integrierter Wagenheber oder was soll das bringen?


No fear, komme noch selbstständig drauf. So schlimm isses nicht *puhh*
Wenn der Sattel tief genug ist, dann kann die Hose tief genug sitzen.
Pech nur, für den nachfolgenden Biker. Der sieht dann ständig Vollmond 
___________

@ hnx
Auch wegen dem System sollte die Hose auch oben sitzen bleiben.
___________

Wie Ferkelmann schon sagt, ich teste erstmal die günstigste Alternative 
mit den Trägern. Ansonsten werd ich mir die Silikonbänder mal einnähen lassen.

Schon blöd, wenn man ´ne schmale Taile und eine Waschtrommel als Zubehör hat  ;]P
Da rutschen halt die Hosen runter auf die Hüfte. 

Grüße und Ride on


----------



## firefighter76 (3. April 2012)

hier nen gürtel mit klett http://www.recon-company.com/lightspeed.php/de_recon/tacgear-koppel-mit-klettverschluss-oliv-1.html wollte ich selber mal probieren wegen änlicher probleme nur ohne bauchansatz


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. April 2012)

Gürtel schneidet immer ein, auf längeren Strecken merkt man das ziemlich

ich war bei der Bundeswehr, da hat fast jeder vor längeren Märschen die Hosenträger ausgepackt, ist einfach auf Dauer deutlich angenehmer


----------



## Al_Borland (3. April 2012)

Silikonband hilft auch nur bedingt. Sobald man schwitzt, rutscht auch das Silikonband nach unten.
Hosenträger sind meistens mit Metallschnallen ausgestattet. Die Dinger rosten ruck zuck und hinterlassen herrliche Rostflecken auf dem Trikot. 
Wenn mir also jemand einen (einstellbaren) Hosenträger zeigen kann, der keine Metallbeschläge (zumindest nicht aus rostendem Chromstahl o.ä.) hat - bitte gerne.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (4. April 2012)

alte BW Weisheit: Panzer-Tape hilft immer!


----------



## Hirschwgt (4. April 2012)

Es gibt auch elastische und stufenlos verstellbare Gürtel, hab genau dieses Problem damit gelöst. Drückt nirgends unangenehm und sitzt 

Sowas: http://www.amazon.de/Elastischer-St...FVV2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1333516007&sr=8-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (4. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wenn mir also jemand einen (einstellbaren) Hosenträger zeigen kann, der keine Metallbeschläge (zumindest nicht aus rostendem Chromstahl o.ä.) hat - bitte gerne.



Immer von Vorteil wenn man(n) rudimentäre Kenntnisse mit Nadel und Faden beherrscht:






Eine dem üblichen Baggy+Innenhose überlegene Lösung wäre übrigens auch, die Träger einer gut sitzenden Lycra für die Hose darüber mittels Klettbefestigung mitzunutzen.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. April 2012)

Annähen hab ich auch schon überlegt. Wäre dann die ultimative Lösung, wenn alles andere nicht funktioniert. Gibt ja aber auch diese klassischen Hosenträger ohne Clips an den Enden und dafür mit Knopflöchern. Dazu noch vier Knöpfe an die Hose genäht und fertig ist der abnehmbare metallfreie Hosenträger. Muss nur noch einen finden, der ne metallfreie Höhenverstellung hat.


----------



## bluenabu (4. April 2012)

wenn eine hose schon solche probleme macht...was ja irre wichtig ist

dann würde ich in den keller gehen,mir eine 45er an die schläfe halten und abdrücken


----------



## Al_Borland (4. April 2012)

Ach richtig. Sind ja schon wieder Ferien. Ich vergaß...


----------



## MUD´doc (5. April 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Muss nur noch einen finden, der ne metallfreie Höhenverstellung hat.


Hier hab ich vielleicht eine Idee für dich: Pfanner Hosenträger Gladiator
Längenverstellung mittels Klettverschluss.
Für meinen Teil würd ich es nicht nehmen.
Meine Craft-Unterwäsche mag nicht so gerne Klettverschluss...
________

Die Idee von Hirschwgt mit den elastischen Gürtel ist auch nicht schlecht.
Werd mich mal auf die Suche begeben.

________

Tja, bluenabu. Trotz Smily eine fachliche Aussage  
Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es halt keine Flowtrails, wo man es rollen lassen kann
und bei manchen Up-hill-Passagen muß man schieben und an manchen Stellen
braucht man Bewegungsfreiheit unterm Hintern. Und solange die Bekleidungsindustrie
bei den Shorts den "Baggy-Schnitt-im-Schritt" nicht entfernt hat, hat man halt diese
Probleme - dass man ständig festhängt.
... und wenn schon, nimmt man eine 45er ACP


----------



## Al_Borland (5. April 2012)

Ich hab gestern auch noch welche gefunden. Die Dinger nennen sich "alarmsichere Hosenträger", kosten aber satte 40 EUR! 
Aber danke für den Link. Da hab ich noch einen anderen gefunden: http://www.boerger-forsttechnik.de/...aschen/Oregon-Holzfaeller---Hosentraeger.html. Dazu noch Patentknöpfe und fertig ist die Laube.
Bei dem Pfanner bin ich mir unsicher, was das Befestigungssystem betrifft. Ich schätze, das ist auf die Pfanner-Hosen spezialisiert.


----------



## Crossaround (5. April 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> alte BW Weisheit: Panzer-Tape hilft immer!



 Alternativ auch doppelseitiges Teppichklebeband :-D


----------



## Al_Borland (5. April 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Lösen des Clips.


----------

